# Launching new company



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

As you guys know so far that I have shut down my company T&L Aquatics recently and in relation to Franks Aquarium being officially closed on April 1st and the end of my employment with Frank, and I am very excited to share with everyone that I have been working on a new website.

It has been long and coming but we are in the midst of a grand opening as early summer with a fully functional e-commerce store, as well as articles and media section of the website.

For my friends at GTA aquaria I would like to invite you to the Soft Opening Launch. We would love for everyone here who are interested in shrimp and plants to be an avid part of our community.

Our e-commerce part of the website right now is not fully functional.
HOWEVER I will be holding a Shrimp Fever Promotional Soft Launch Sale for people located in the GTA area as well as across Canada through shipping and pickup.

Pick up available in the GTA
Shipping anywhere to Canada is 19$ up to 40 shrimps
Shipping anywhere in Ontario is 15$ up to 40 shrimps

CRS and CBS "B-C" = $3.99 (buy 5 get 1 free)
CRS and CBS "A" = $4.49 (buy 5 get 1 free)
CRS and CBS "S" = $6.99 (buy 5 get 1 free)
CRS "SS" = $14.99 (buy 4 get 1 free)
CRS "SSS" = $22.99 (buy 4 get 1 free)
Yamato Shrimp = $1.89 (buy 10 get 3 free)
Tiger Shrimp = $4.49 (buy 5 get 1 free)
Fire Red and Yellow Shrimp =$4.49 (buy 5 get 1 free)
Painted Fire Reds = $6.99

I also have great quality BorneoWild Products available which you can also see on my site. And also the premium planting tools at a fraction of a cost compared to ADA. Please call me, email or pm me.
I thank you everyone for reading this update and to those whom have been supporting my business continuously.

ShrimpFever
http://www.Shrimpfever.com

Tommy


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Congratz Tommy! I will certainly be a constant and repeat customer since you have great shrimp at amazing prices! See you tonight for the soft launch sale


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Definetly ordering some shrimps


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Shrimp, and plants etc.... yahoo... That's great Tommy..... you know I want plants, but I gotta get some shrimp too!!!


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Tommy I watch for your private emails as well.  I will be interested in more shrimp and some mosses as well. I tried to make a connection last week for that moss we spoke of but when we called you - you were not going to be home till later.  We will try and connect again soon for sure!!!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Tommy, Nice looking site. Congratulations.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats - Tommy, - website is great and easy to browse.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*thanks everyone!*

thanks everyone for your support and posts

Hey Novice,

The yellows are ready to go, I am free next week after monday if you are still interested.

Tommy


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Congrats tommy, any fish in stock?
-Yao


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*fish*



default said:


> Congrats tommy, any fish in stock?
> -Yao


Hey Yao,

I got no fish at the moment.

Just all shrimps.

Tommy


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats Tommy. Cant wait for everything to settle in, its going to make purchases a lot more convenient for us who live too far to pick up.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*new shrimp*

hello everyone,

seems like i forgot to post one more type of shrimp I have on hand.

Golden Bamboo fan shrimps.

4.99 ea and every 5 get 1 free also!!

Thank you


----------

